# Jack the hack



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

What's wrong with this


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks brand new. What the h happened to it?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

The expander goes in the pipe, not the fittings... :jester:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

looks like it has a crack in it...


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Nothing at all :no:...that's one of those new autovented fittings :yes:


:laughing:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

U666A said:


> The expander goes in the pipe, not the fittings... :jester:


This


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*That's amazing*

Kinda makes you wonder what thought process this person had prior to attempting this action?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Doesn't brass have a memory


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Fast fry said:


> What's wrong with this


It has a split fracture. 

I have a pretty good eye for these things. :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

A little silicone and some teflon and you'll be fine


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

It isn't lead free brass?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> A little silicone and some teflon and you'll be fine


LMAO! :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Now, the question is, WHO did that and where'd you get it?


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> Now, the question is, WHO did that and where'd you get it?


 
The pic came from a local supply house.I don 't point fingrs or name names but somebody with the initials Bruce Lee tried to return it saying that the supplier sold it to them cracked.

666 nailed it though.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

That's what they get for selling to hacks :yes:


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> Looks brand new. What the h happened to it?


This is the outcome of tradesmen after our winter Olympics 2010. The one guy who I threw out in another thread takes the cake though.Jman ticket who never knew 1/4'' per foot.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Fast fry said:


> This is the outcome of tradesmen after our winter Olympics 2010. The one guy who I threw out in another thread takes the cake though.Jman ticket who never knew 1/4'' per foot.



I thought you Cannuks were on metric up there


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Sorry John , I can explain it to you ,but I cannot understand it for you lol


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Fast fry said:


> Sorry John , I can explain it to you ,but I cannot understand it for you lol


Well said, brother...I'll have to remember that one :yes: :laughing:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Nothing a Schwinn fitting wont fix!


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I thought you Cannuks were on metric up there


Last time I checked my Canadian code book it was very little metric, pipe sizes were in inches.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

1 in 50 or 2.08%... ... Give me 1/4" per foot!

I hate metric. can't stand it. All of our exams are a mish mash of metric and standard so you have to be fluent in both...


----------

